# I would not fear a million enemies!



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

"If I could hear Christ praying for me in the next room, *I would not fear a million enemies*. Yet distance makes no difference. He is praying for me."

Quotes from Robert Murray M'Cheyne


----------



## he beholds (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------

